# Furniture to Villa in Rhodes



## rodder65 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi

We will be transporting furniture from the UK to our villa in Rhodes in November 2009. Has anyone done this before ? Can I buy electrical equipment ( TV's, Irons, Microwaves, etc ) in the UK and convert them ? Can anyone recommend a freight company they may have used ?

Thanks
John


----------



## ginag (Aug 3, 2009)

*transporting furniture*



rodder65 said:


> Hi
> 
> We will be transporting furniture from the UK to our villa in Rhodes in November 2009. Has anyone done this before ? Can I buy electrical equipment ( TV's, Irons, Microwaves, etc ) in the UK and convert them ? Can anyone recommend a freight company they may have used ?
> 
> ...


Hi John,
We bought a Villa in Rhodes 3 years ago and found it Cheaper to buy new out there than to transport our furniture over there.
When we looked at what it would cost to either take it over ourselves or use a Freight company we could buy half the furniture or more with money we saved.
So Glad we did because our furniture would of looked so out of place. 
They have some great Furniture shops over there. Electrical stores are no problem, even the big Supermarkets sell electrical equipment just like in England.
Hope this helps.
Good Luck with your move.
Regards Gina


----------

